

Chrome's NaCL (Native Client) explained - 11031a
http://www.extremetech.com/computing/96641-what-is-google-chromes-native-client

======
drdaeman
I always wondered why Google had decided to use native code and not a portable
and somehow standardized solution like LLVM. (Yes, I know about PNaCl)

